# konverter!



## g-zus (19. April 2001)

Hi!

Ich weiß, es passt nicht ganz in das Forum, aber besser als in die anderen, finde ICH!!!!!

Also:

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich *.AVI-Files in *.MOV-Files konvertieren (für die Deppen:   UMWANDELN)   kann!!!

Kennt da jemand eins?
Am besten Freeware!

Jetzt schon mal THX....


----------



## g-zus (19. April 2001)

*ergänzung*

am besten wär natürlich ein Tool, das nicht nur in *.AVI sondern auch in andere Formate wie *.MPG konvertieren kann!!!

Außerdem sollte es vielleicht wenn möglich auch anders rum konvertieren können.

Aber das sind alles nur extras, die nicht sein müssen.

Ich brauche hauptsächlich einen konvertierer von MOV in AVI.

THX


----------

